# Bristlenose or Clown Pleco with Cherries/ Shrimp



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

Not safe... plecos are omnivores.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a breeding pair of longfin ABNP in my 20 long with a nice sized colony of RCS. I have not witnessed either parent pleco eating any shrimp babies. This is just my experience with them.


----------



## pbScapes (May 1, 2013)

I've got an albino bristlenose in a planted 20g high w/a healthy breeding colony of RCS and I've never witnessed him eating any shrimp, even though he grazes on driftwood in close proximity to babies. He may have sucked up a few inadvertently, but I've never seen anything that I'd consider actively hunting them down. He seems indifferent to their presence, really.


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

plecos will definitely not try and go after your shrimp. they're bottom feeders. anyways the way their mouth is positioned on their body wouldnt allow them to really be able to hunt down a shrimp to eat. they mostly snack on algae


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm on the 'definitely not shrimp-safe' train, as well. If it can fit in their mouth, it can end up as food. 

Probably won't be able to eat as many of them as other fish, though.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

I have two BN and a clown pleco in my tank and they leave my RCS alone. My clown never leaves the driftwood and in fact he hangs out with my vampire shrimp. The two are inseparable. My BN just go around cleaning the tank.....like they are supposed to do. You won't have a problem at all.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i had a baby long fin bn clean out my cherry shrimp tank went from about 100 shirmp down to a dozen or so with in a couple weeks


----------

